# Service mast



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering if the service mast from were your from needs to be 2" rigid for 100a service. I thought if it's copper you could use 1 1/4. Is this not correct anymore?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It is up to the power company of your area.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Staples1 said:


> Just wondering if the service mast from were your from needs to be 2" rigid for 100a service. I thought if it's copper you could use 1 1/4. Is this not correct anymore?


The poco wants 2" rigid.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Masts are not about raceway fill..... they're about the strength needed to support the service drop conductors as well as wind and ice loads on them.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

If your in the com ed jurisdiction 100 gets 2-1/2 and 200 gets 3 inch mast


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Staples if your in com Ed's jurisdiction for a 100 amp service mast needs to be 2-1/2 rigid. For. A 200 amp it's 3 inch


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

We can use 1.25" here for a 100A Screw 2.5"...


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah a little overkill but that's what they want


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I always do 2" all over the NY/NJ area.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I always do 2" all over the NY/NJ area.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

If we are really talking about a mast, that gets used incorrectly all the time, I have pocos that require 2" and some are 2 1/2". For a service riser 1 1/4" is acceptable.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

This is straight from our poco's book. Now imagine putting a 3 inch rigid mast riser on someone's house


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I had to do a 3" mast for a 300 amp service once. Between the 3" pipe and the bulbous meter pan the thing looked like something for the challenger space shuttle attached to the side of the house. It should have been underground but it wasn't my call there.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I like to install pipe via strut clips to strut on larger OH services

Some of which amount to 1/2 ton of pipe/wire

because this happens when we don't>










~CS~


----------



## drm (Apr 29, 2008)

On Long Island we're required to install a 2 1/2 inch mast. 3 inch if it's more than 5 ft above the roofline.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Service Mast:












Service Riser:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Here we use...

1-1/4 for 18 inches above the roof
1-1/2 for 2 feet
2" for 3 feet above the roof and/or a pull of 30 meters.

then there is the 8x8x20 foot posts we bolt onto the side of a building and run a pvc up.

*Edit:* We don't fool with a mast. She is bolted with two 1/2 bolts to the structure. One near the meter base and one near the eave, always at least 18 inches apart. Mast bolts we call them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Around here, the utilities publish a Meter and Services Guide on their various websites.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

2" minimum here.


----------

